# intel 82852 driver for vista/window 7



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

ok this is an onboard video card is intel 82852/82855 for my laptop and i was wondering if there is a driver for vista or windows 7. I am currently using an unsigned driver,...yes i know that i shouldn't but that is all that i could find that worked... anyway... after waking up from sleep my DVD drive takes 5min to wake up and from hibernate my mouse takes a long time to wake up.

Is there any signed (and safe) for my video card (other than VGA) driver for windows 7 or vista?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Whats the make and model of this laptop?

From what I found on the Intel site there are no Vista/Win7 drivers for this laptop.:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...Intel®+82852/82855+Graphics+Controller+Family

Bill


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

NCE versa M400


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

According to the specs of this computer you will NOT be able to run Vista or Win7 on this laptop:
http://www.teknow.co.uk/Versa M400 Spec Sheet.pdf

The issue of 1024 (1GB) Max Ram and the lack of even Intel drivers will not allow you to run these OS's. 

The best you can do is run XP, but with the MAX ram (1GB) installed.

Running Vista or win7 (if you could, but you can't) on this at 1GB RAM will be like a SLOOOOOOOOOOW Death

NEC M400 XP drivers:
http://www.nec-driver.com/nec-driver/NEC-Versa-M400-driver-download_568.html

Bill


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

BCCOMP: according to me: I have windows 7 installed with 512MB and the speed is a lot faster than windows xp (home or pro SP2). i've compare them both from a clean install. there for i can run windows 7 but when it comes to window vista i'll be asking for my computer to die


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

These are the minimum specs for win7:
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/products/system-requirements

Seeing you do not have ALL the drivers installed you can't state how fast this computer can run. The drivers will use memory.

Yes, win7 does use less memory than Vista, but if you could get all the drivers installed you will see it will run a slow death with 512MB ram.

Seeing Intel (or NEC) does NOT have your Chipset driver 852GME or the Video driver for WIN7, let alone the other drivers I do not know how you will beable to run this OS.
I can not give you drivers if the manufacture of the drivers (ex. Intel) do not make them.

Bill


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks bill (BCCOMP) i guess i've just keep using this unsigned driver that works with a few bugs (posted on post 1)

all the other drivers work great on window 7. and it runs a lot faster than xp for me.

when you said "but if you could get all the drivers installed you will see it will run a slow death with 512MB ram." well i have them all installed with no lag or anything is slow. everything starts up any program very fast. (with no readyboast)

How i see it windows 7 min requirement with 1gb is a load of rubbish. it runs perfect on 512Mb and even better than xp. im duel booting them both and I always use windows 7 these days


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

But the correct driver for your Video is not installed (Uses memory). You are only using min. graphics (generic) and I do not know what other errors you have in the Device Manager.

I would like to take a look at an Everest report from your system.
If you wish, can you attach a FULL report (within win7), so I can "see" your hardware?

This is to full fill my curiosity on this issue. 

Are you running any AV/Spyware/Malware protective programs yet (also uses memory)

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

ummm one thing i forgot to metion so we are on the right page is that my video card is onborad so it uses 64MB....i'll give you all my pic of memery useage and drivers


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

and











Im using AVG and windows defender


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Edit;
Sorry, I think we crossed paths

Can you right click on these errors > Properties > Details Tab
I am not sure in win7, but in Vista scroll down to hardware ID

Post the info you find
Do this for each error


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

getting that everest report....just reliesed what that is


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

I am using AVG free atm


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

Everest attached


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

thank you lol 1 sec


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

I edited the report to attach it to the thread, but can you attach a Full report?

Copy and paste the report to notepad and attach the full report to the thread using the Go Advance option.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

im doing the full report now

both are

The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)

There is no driver selected for the device information set or element.


To find a driver for this device, click Update Driver.

Do you want me to install the drivers??? cause i dont think i need them...

edit: thanks for telling me. i'll remember that in advance


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

attached full report


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

From your report the Video card driver was installed by win7 (Microsoft).
The only error I can "see" in the report is the PCI Modem.
I am unable to "see" the unkown device error.



> [ Display adapters / Intel(R) 82852/82855 GM/GME Graphics Controller (Microsoft Corporation - XDDM) ]
> 
> Device Properties:
> Driver Description Intel(R) 82852/82855 GM/GME Graphics Controller (Microsoft Corporation - XDDM)
> ...


You are correct, the video has *64MB* RAM, but it is installed.
This video card is not much for gaming, but win7 has installed the driver for it.

Your Modem is not installed:


> [ Unknown / PCI Modem ]
> 
> Device Properties:
> Driver Description PCI Modem
> ...


The number PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C6&SUBSYS_D0051631&REV_03 indicates this is an AC97 PCI Modem.
You can probably use the XP driver for your model if you wish.
If you don't intend to use the modem then you do not need to install the driver.

Items of concern:



> Physical Memory:
> Total 479 MB
> Used 377 MB
> Free  101 MB
> Utilization 79 % (at time report was made)


I am assuming you were not on the internet at the time. If all you did was run the report you are close to using your alloted memory.
You may experience lockups with multiple apps opened
Streaming of Videos and such over the internet maybe choppy



> --------[ Logical Drives ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> C: Local Disk NTFS 12221 MB 7952 MB 4269 MB *35 %* D4D6-1A22
> D: (XP pro hdd) Local Disk NTFS 13884 MB 6151 MB 7733 MB 56 % 544D-90A7
> ...


Your HD is split into 3 partitions.
C: Win7 with 4GB left. This is OK if you have everything installed that you need. You do not want to get below 18% usage. your current usage *35%*
D: XP Pro with almost 8GB left. Not really an issue, but don't go below 18%
E: Documents with 256MB left No more room to save much more.

Overall, win7 from what I see appears to tolerate your computer. As stated above you maybe proned to system lockups due to memory issues. If possible I would install more memory.
Your CPU (P4 2.4GHz) is working a little harder than normal due to the memory issue, but seems to keep up. I would watch for overheating issues though.
Basically, if you use this computer just for basic internet browsing and limited apps, you should be OK, but this is by no means a gaming computer.
I am unable to identify the *other unknown* device from the Everest report.
Can you see if you can identify it by using the process I posted previously? I would be interested

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks. im at uni right now but I will have to do another test the memory again and i'll copy and pastle about that unknowen device

edit I have played WoW in the past (and even hosted a server)


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Let me know about the unknown device
Bill


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

picture uploaded i think i will need help on it....


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Need a shot of the details tab


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

which propertys????


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Sorry,
Hardware ID


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

added the pic


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
I finally found out what this is (ACPI\MTC0001)

http://www.nec-driver.com/nec-driver/NEC-Versa-M400-driver-download_568.html

This is the *Keyboard driver for the NEC Versa M400/i-Select M3410 Operating System : Windows XP *

It is the ESB (Easy Start Button) that is made by Microsoft.
Why Win7 (Made by Microsoft) did not install it I am not sure:4-dontkno

I believe the driver controls one touch buttons on you keyboard

You could try the XP version of the driver, but I am not sure if it will work.

I am thinking, if you are not having issues I would leave it alone.

Bill


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

yeah thanks a lot bill. glad to know what it is now. I wont need it as i dont use the "one touch buttons" Thanks for all your help and information.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

i might just try it out and pray for the best and see what happens.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Keep me posted
Microsoft updates under "custom" install my find the drivers.
After it scans look at the hardware link on the left.

Bill


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

tried installing it but it fails...updated the driver with it but no new funtions. not worried


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

BCCOMP said:


> Keep me posted
> Microsoft updates under "custom" install my find the drivers.
> After it scans look at the hardware link on the left.
> 
> Bill


last time i only came up with my sound driver

Edit: where is this "custom" option???


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

You can probably use a Vista driver, but I am unable to locate one.
Bill


----------

